

Alpha Centauri and the New Astronomy - danvk
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=25109

======
mratzloff
Looks like we're one step closer to a transcendence victory!

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evs0nFCufNM>

------
csense
This is a HUGE discovery -- an Earth-sized planet around a very close star.

